# 9 pin vs 8 pin dcc ready locos



## Gigasaurus (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been working on building my own decoder for DCC ready trains. In deciding between 9-pin and 8-pin I had decided to go with 9-pin (because you get one extra wire to control). My original target loco was an Athearn DCC-ready RTR which I thought was a good popular mainstream basic train. Then I started poking around Walthers and realized you can't really buy Athearns online anymore, and maybe the Athearn RTR isn't a good target loco for me. I should pick a target loco that's affordably available on Walthers.

Is there any strong loco companies that make 9-pin DCC-ready locomotives? Or do the big loco brands tend toward 8-pin? I'm trying to decide if 9-pin was a good choice, or if I should consider dropping down to the 8-pin for my target locomotive. I believe Bachmann is 8-pin. If anyone knows good 9-pin locos or if you think I should switch to 8-pin please let me know.

Also, I haven't miniaturized my electronics as much as I eventually hope to, so if anyone could recommend what brand of loco 9-pin (or 8-pin) dcc-ready loco has a little extra space between the shell and the chassis/engine that would be great.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Go with with the nine pin. More wires and is smaller. The Digitrax DH123 is a nine pin with an available eight pin wire connector. there is more flexibility if you go that route.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm thinking that if Gig is having trouble finding the nine pin loco then most of the mfgs are going with eight pin. I don't know what the difference is in capability but there must be a reason for going with 8 rather than 9 pin. Pete


----------

